# My pointer keeps freezing and airport switches off.



## jamie078 (Nov 9, 2003)

My pointer keeps freezing on my ibook g4 & Airport switches off. I've reinstalled mac os x but it still happens. I also done the resetting p-ram thingy & the fsck -fy. Doing those things just about stopped the kernel panics, I don't get them nearly as much.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello ...

When your Airport turns off, do you see your network in the list when you click it?

Do you have any other wireless systems or devices in the vicinity?


----------



## jamie078 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yankee Rose said:


> Hello ...
> 
> When your Airport turns off, do you see your network in the list when you click it?
> 
> Do you have any other wireless systems or devices in the vicinity?


No there's no other wireless networks in the area. Even if there was my pointer can't get to the airport sign to select it anyway.

Thanks for the reply!

EDIT; WhenIrun in safe mode the pointer never sticks at all, but there is no Airport in safe mode (wich is normal I think).
Is there a way of booting into "safe mode with networking" the way you can with Windows XP?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Do you have a removable Airport card? If so .... try reseating it. 

Are you using a third-party mouse? If so ... try updating the drivers for it.

Does this issue occur both in OS X and XP?


----------



## jamie078 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yankee Rose said:


> Do you have a removable Airport card? If so .... try reseating it.
> 
> Are you using a third-party mouse? If so ... try updating the drivers for it.
> 
> Does this issue occur both in OS X and XP?


I don't have XP, my sis has a PC with XP. I just went & bought a new Airport card at our recently opened Apple Store on Buchanan Street in Glasgow.

I paid £30 but it has a 90 day money back guarantee on it. The guy at the Genius Bar said if it doesn't fix the problem then i'll get a full refund.
I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks for the reply.

PS. The sig is from a previous Windows PC I had a few years ago. Just haven't updated it. I haven't been on for a while.


----------



## jamie078 (Nov 9, 2003)

There doesn't seem to be a slot for it. The place where the guy at the Apple Store's Geinus Bar is where my 512mb of extra RAM is. Any help? 

Thanks.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again.

Take a look at this link from Apple's support detailing how to install or replace an Airport card.

What processor speed is your iBook G4? (MHz) Also - what version of OS X? If you are unsure, click the blue apple in the upper left-hand corner and click "About This Mac."

Hope that link helps.


----------



## jamie078 (Nov 9, 2003)

1.42 PowerPC Ghz

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out and let you know how I get on.

Thanks again for your help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## jamie078 (Nov 9, 2003)

I am at the Apple Store in Glasgow just now. The guy at the Genius Bar told me that my iBook already has Airport built in ( I could've told him that ) and the Airport Extreme Card is for the newer iBooks. So I got my money back and he told me that because it does work at times it may have come loose or something.

I'll wait till Monday when i'm back at work and see what my Mac Specialist colleague says.

Thanks very much for your help.

I'm gonna set Paypal up and i'll make a donation as soon as I get this sorted.

Thanks again Yankee Rose

EDIT: Is there a way I can send a cheque or cash to donate?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello -

That is why I was wondering what your processor speed was - to determine which model of iBook you had as some have built-in wireless.

Glad a Genius will be checking out your system. 

That is wonderful you want to donate to TSG! Take a look at the bottom of this link - it has the mailing address and instructions for donating:

http://www.techguy.org/donate.html#donatenow

Take care!


----------

